# Coping with Fibro and improving patient-doctor communication



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Brief excerpt from the article:


> The reluctance of many patients to confide fully in their physicians is a serious concern, with responsibilities on both sides.But when you consider the fact that we are literally entrusting our lives to our doctors, the inability of so many to be honest with them is a serious concern.Following are the top 10 reasons patients gave for why they do not feel safe communicating truthfully with their doctor (in order of frequency):


Read the full article here:http://www.prohealth.com/fibromyalgia/libr...mp;B1=EM071509F


----------



## CallieT (Aug 16, 2011)

M&M said:


> Brief excerpt from the article:Read the full article here:http://www.prohealth.com/fibromyalgia/libr...mp;B1=EM071509F


That is a very helpful article!! Thanks for that!!


----------

